# The new 125G Cichlid Paradise



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

I have been keeping cichlids for awhile now but only in smaller 40G-55G tanks, but I finally decided to go for it and purchased a 125G tank

I am using landscaping rock and slate for the aquascape and a nice piece of driftwood in the center...just using gravel as my substrate and have 6 live plants(yes I know cichlids eat them but I want a natural feel for my tank)

for my equipment I have a FluvalXP canister filter, Marineland HOB 280 biowheel filter, 2 300watt heaters, 2 fluval powerheads (1,100G per hour), T8 lighting w/24 inch led strip in the center

I can't wait to get this thing stocked, I love just sitting and looking at it

what do you guys suggest for some Arfican cichlids to put in this thing?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I like the tank as is but I would add more natural rock piles if you want the natural feel in the tank.

For cichlids my favorite is the yellow labs and red zebras but they will cross breed and with cichlid tanks that is often a problem. So when stocking keep that in mind or get all male/all female unless you want a bunch of hybrids.

Best of luck with the tank!


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Personally I would go for a tank full of Aulonocara, with a group of Astatotilapia Latifasciata. Just some choices to look into. Or, with that length, you could do a Tanganyikan tank with some Frontosa's. Or a group of Tropheus. Or a tank just bursting with Mbuna. Lots of options for a tank that size.


----------



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't get natural rock...I live in Minot ND and the temp here is -11 right now lol, this rock was my only option and it was 20 cents a pound...it looks better in person, I faced the broken edges out which looks a lot better

I do love the aulonocara cichlid, but we will see...I have a lot of options


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

unfortunately the fish will have almost no place to hide...all of the spaces between the rocks are open therefore offering no shelter...


----------



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

lohachata said:


> unfortunately the fish will have almost no place to hide...all of the spaces between the rocks are open therefore offering no shelter...


there are 5 caves in my tank actually and the open spaces do create a break in line of sight


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

When the plants grow some, they will help make it feel more private... would that work, loha? I know some cichlids like their own territories.
btw, I live in SD, so we're practically "neighbors", Marinne. I bet we are the only member of FF from the dakotas, since it's not exactly a population mecca, here. I read we have more cows than humans by about 3x! We have lots of natural rock here in the Black Hills, but all covered in snow, of course.


----------



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

I know, sucks that there really aren't any good places to get it other than in the summer...that's my plan with the plants, once they grow it's going to create some nice hiding places


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Fish wise, i would get at least 30 total juvinailes (depending on how big they get as adults), as you may know it is best to start them young so they aren't as agressive when they reach adulthood, (NOT all at once). With that size tank almost any type of mbuna will be fine, just try to get (im sure you know) 1m:2-3f of any species. If you plan on breeding them do not mix similar species, or you are at risk of having hybrid fry. Let us know what species you would like and we will help you stock it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

most of the rift lake cichlids will destroy plants....i have had a couple of africans over the years and found that the open caves don't work well..look at their natural environment..
no neatly built condos...just piles and piles of rubble..lots of little nooks and crannies for them to hide in...
as i always say...i am no expert...i am still a novice and learning about this hobby... but i do find that i often look at things a bit differently than some folks do...
another thing i tell folks....your money..your tank..your fish...you do what you want with them......


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm Jealous!


----------



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

TankdreamerJim said:


> I'm Jealous!


Thanks!! it is still a work in progress but it's getting there


----------



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

lohachata said:


> most of the rift lake cichlids will destroy plants....i have had a couple of africans over the years and found that the open caves don't work well..look at their natural environment..
> no neatly built condos...just piles and piles of rubble..lots of little nooks and crannies for them to hide in...
> as i always say...i am no expert...i am still a novice and learning about this hobby... but i do find that i often look at things a bit differently than some folks do...
> another thing i tell folks....your money..your tank..your fish...you do what you want with them......


like I said in a previous post, I know that cichlids destroy and eat plants...plants are a natural food source and that is my plan

if it's my tank and my money then strop trying to tell me how I am doing it wrong, I have had african's before and ZERO problems


----------



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I got some stock for my tank...5 cichlids so far, just a start 

1 bumble bee, 1 yellow lab, 1 demasoni, 1 Fuelleborni and this gorgeous colbat blue zebra...they are loving the tank, everyone is eating and exploring


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

great picture, how large are they?


----------



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

none are over 2 inches


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

ok thats good, are you going to make groups of species or do a little of everything?


----------



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

whatever I can get, I am extremely limited on species as there is only one good fish local fish store here

I already talked to FedEx and they won't accept live fish until April here and I want to get about 4-5 fish every two weeks...I would like at least 25 cichlids


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try www.aquabid.com

they have all kinds of africans there and will ship as well...


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

MarinneSmith said:


> ...and this gorgeous colbat blue zebra...


Nice fish for sure! But what is it exactly? Cobalt Blue Zebra's (Metriaclima callainos) are solid blue and lack any type of stripes or barring.

In regards to your incremental mbuna additions (4-5 every two weeks) I'd advise stocking your less aggressive species first and your more aggressive species last. That said, you do have some lee-way in that regard due to overall tank volume and < 2" specimens.


----------



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

I will definately try that technique...the definition of a colbat blue cichlid is 8-10 vertical black and blue stripes with 4 orange egg shaped dots on the lower fin, pretty much describes it 

most of the time he is very pale but this was during a feeding and the colors seemed to darken, if it isn't a colbat blue then I have no idea


----------



## tperdue (Jan 19, 2013)

MarinneSmith said:


> I will definately try that technique...the definition of a colbat blue cichlid is 8-10 vertical black and blue stripes with 4 orange egg shaped dots on the lower fin, pretty much describes it
> 
> most of the time he is very pale but this was during a feeding and the colors seemed to darken, if it isn't a colbat blue then I have no idea


Most of my cichlids get darker when they eat too. I'm planning on my planting my 55 gal tank in the next few weeks as well. Good luck with it


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Cobalt Blue Zebra/Metriaclima callainos look like this:









Your fish appears to have orange pigmentation forward of its dorsal fin, is that correct? Possibly some type of cynotilapia afra? It will be interesting to see what it looks like when fully matured.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

This is a rockpile in one of my 55s. The fish can get all in and around in the pile. This is what people mean when they say "needs more rock"


----------



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

yeah that is a lot of rock, I have added 4 more pieces throughout the week and moved a plant...I am trying to be very careful as to not put more rock then the tank can handle, I really don't want to scratch it up either

the plants are starting to take root, I am using flourish to help them along and the cichlids I have now are not interested in them. Share a pic when you get the plants!! I recommend using Flourish, it's some great stuff

here are the changes I have made...sorry about the glare


----------



## MarinneSmith (Jan 15, 2013)

kay-bee said:


> Cobalt Blue Zebra/Metriaclima callainos look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it does have some kind of orange or yellow strip on the top fin...man is he gorgeous, hope he keeps the color!!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

BV77 said:


> This is a rockpile in one of my 55s. The fish can get all in and around in the pile. This is what people mean when they say "needs more rock"


Bob, 
If you ever want to sell us some of that anubias give me a call. Im in there on Saturdays.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually he is sending it to me to hold for him until he gets his tanks set up after he moves....


----------

